# Skype con traductor en tiempo real



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2014)

*Primeros demos de Microsoft sobre traductores en tiempo real*


​
Imagínese en la tecnología de futuro muy cercano permitiendo los humanos para salvar las fronteras geográficas y lingüísticas para conectar la mente con la mente y el corazón a corazón en formas nunca antes posibles. 

 Durante más de una década, Skype se ha unido a la gente para avanzar en lo que les importa.  Hoy en día, contamos con más de 300 millones de usuarios conectados cada mes, y más de 2 millones de minutos de conversación al día como Skype rompe las barreras de comunicación mediante la entrega de voz y video a través de una serie de dispositivos, desde PCs y tabletas, teléfonos inteligentes y televisores.  Pero las barreras del idioma han sido un bloqueador de la productividad y la conexión humana;  Skype Traductor nos ayuda a superar esta barrera.

Skype Traductor resultado de décadas de trabajo de la industria, años de trabajo de nuestros investigadores, y ahora está siendo desarrollado conjuntamente por el Skype y Microsoft Translator equipos.  La demostración mostró cerca de traducción de audio en tiempo real de Inglés a alemán y viceversa, que combina las tecnologías de voz y de mensajería instantánea de Skype con Microsoft Translator, y los nervios de reconocimiento de voz basados ​​en la red.  Skype Translator es un gran ejemplo de por qué Microsoft invierte en la investigación básica.  Hemos invertido en el reconocimiento de voz, tecnologías de traducción y aprendizaje de máquinas automáticas para más de una década, y ahora están emergiendo como componentes importantes en esta era de la informática más personal.  Usted puede aprender más sobre la investigación de esta iniciativa aquí . 

 Como has visto de mi conversación con Diana, todavía es pronto para esta tecnología, pero la visión de Star Trek ™ para un traductor universal no es una galaxia de distancia, y su potencial es tan emocionante como los ejemplos de Star Trek.  Skype Traductor abre tantas posibilidades de hacer conexiones significativas en formas que nunca pudo antes en la educación, la diplomacia, las familias multilingües y en los negocios. 

 Skype Traductor primero estará disponible como una aplicación beta de Windows 8 antes  a finales de 2014. sí Skype está disponible a través de una serie de dispositivos y plataformas informáticas.  Si usted no está utilizando Skype para llamadas de voz y vídeo, os animo a descargar Skype y crear tu cuenta. 


​
 En nuestra industria, a menudo hablamos de perseguir grandes sueños audaces, y de cómo estamos limitados sólo por el poder de nuestra imaginación.  Skype Translator es uno de esos esfuerzos, y espero que te mantiene al tanto de nuestro viaje a romper otra barrera para la productividad humana y la conexión.






​


----------



## torres.electronico (May 30, 2014)

Excelente aporte e innovacion; Pero  ... tendra motivo subliminal? sera otra herramienta para espiar conversaciones por palabras claves 





​


----------



## Chico3001 (May 30, 2014)

No es nada nuevo... youtube tiene AÑOS con un traductor en tiempo real.... 

http://www.cnet.com/news/youtube-debuts-video-translator-for-300-languages/


----------



## Fogonazo (May 31, 2014)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No es nada nuevo... youtube tiene AÑOS con un traductor en tiempo real....
> 
> http://www.cnet.com/news/youtube-debuts-video-translator-for-300-languages/



Sip, pero youtube traduce los *subtítulos* y esto traduce lo que se está hablando.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 1, 2014)

Comparto lo escrito por torres... Como ciudadano alemán actualmente este problema de supervisión que deja lo imaginado en George orwells novela como juguete de niño, me ocupa debido al comportamiento de la política, del sistema judicial y de los servicios secretos. resulta que el sistema judicial ha decidido no investigar la probable violación de leyes alemanas y europeas por los servicios secretos de los EEUu. Los servicios secretos están planeando implementar los sistemas de supervision en tiempo real de los medios sociales en el extranjero. La justificación de esto en el caso de los servicios secretos alemanes es de informarse sobre las opiniones y el clima de las poblaciones en países fuera de Alemania.

Todos Ustedes aquí son técnicos y como tales muy bien saben que nunca existe un solo camino a resolver un problema o de lograr un objetivo deseado. Así también estoy convencido, que existe una alternativa de lograr los objetivos de seguridad sin violar los derechos humanos de los individuos. El limitar estas actividades al extranjero es absurdo. Si respeto los derechos humanos, como el de privacidad, entonces esto es aplicable a todos los seres humanos, estén en el exterior o nacionales. El problema es que la comunidad no tiene ni la conciencia de la violación de derechos humanos, porque como ellos mismos dicen, esto es lo que todos hacen y lo que siempre se ha hecho. Tengo en la familia una prima que era la jefa de los servicios secretos constitucionales en Berlin y discutiendo con ella esto se confirma!

Claro, en Latinoamérica estamos acostumbrados a los abusos por los gringos y realmente no había la posibilidad de realmente defenderse de estos. En Europa y en Alemania como parte de Europa y como aquella región del mundo con uno de los mas grandes mercados del mundo las posibilidades son otras. Gracias a Edward Snowden y gracias a que actualmente se está negociando el tratado de libre comercio con los Estados Unidos, las posibilidades de presión son ideales! Pero aún reflexiono como poder activar, dentro de las reglas de la democracia y las leyes y la constitución, un movimiento que exprese e inicie actividades para lograr el balance entre objetivo de seguridad y el de los derechos humanos! Si esto no ocurre, entonces los terroristas han ganado la batalla con su objetivo de destruir nuestra sociedad y sus valores. El ejemplo dado aquí muestra otro camino como el nivel de vigilancia y como resultado el de la manipulación de la opinion pública. Si llegamos a un punto donde sin saber lo que la otra persona en una comunicación por Skype realmente nos dice, creemos que el mensaje de traducido por Skype es verídico, entonces estamos confiando en aquellos que nos supervisan y manipulan!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2014)

Dijo Confucio Filosofo Chino (551 adC - 479 adC) dijo: _*“Que seas paranoico no significa que NO te estén siguiendo”*_


----------



## vrainom (Jun 5, 2014)

Necesitamos dos cosas: aprender esperanto y abocarnos a la ingeniería inversa y aplicar la tecnología con que nos pueden espiar para la subversión


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Jun 6, 2014)

@vrainom: Equivocado a mi opinión! No la subversión es la herramienta, es el aplicar comportamiento democrático para oponerse al espionaje. Tengo en la familia alguien que fue jefe de los servicios en uno de los países alemanes. Falta totalmente la noción de cometer algo erróneo. Todos lo hacen y siempre se ha hecho así es la respuesta! No, el camino es encontrar y desarrollar técnicas que en acuerdo con las leyes y los derechos humanos permitan combatir el terrorismo! cambiar de lenguaje, por ejemplo al "esperanto", solo requiere sumar las reglas lingüísticas de otro idioma y nada se ha alcanzado!


----------



## vrainom (Jun 6, 2014)

Quizá debí haber agregado un "" para hacer más claro que era en broma =)

El esperanto es el primer idioma creado con el objetivo de implementarse globalmente, y por supuesto nadie le hace caso. Algo más orgánico ha sido la penetración del idioma inglés, más por necesidad que otra cosa, como saber griego era una necesidad durante la helenización.

Estoy de acuerdo en que la subversión no es la solución, en todo caso sirve de excusa para continuar la vigilancia global y doméstica con fines "antiterroristas". Pero no podemos ser omisos a que la tecnología existe y será utilizada por quien tenga acceso a ella nos guste o no, amigos o enemigos. Pero hay que recordar que el contubernio incluye a fabricantes de tecnología como los teléfonos móviles que incluyen los medios para acceder a sus periféricos incluso estando apagados. Ahí sí sería útil la ingeniería inversa para intentar deshabilitar esas características.


----------

